# Just added more room



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey guys the Boneyard Speedway is about to change again. Just added some space and ordered another International set and some banked turns.
More pics to come soon. Also have my buddy working on controllers that will have a screw setting for power adjustments. So I'll be able to actually turn down a controller limiting the power output for that lane.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look at all that green just a waiting. Let us know how those controllers turn out. He may have a business opportunity waiting for him. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Gotta Love Those $ Laners> More Bang Fer The Buck. Im Still Running A Two Laner But The Landscaping And Scenery Have Bought A Whole New Lite To Creativity>


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

I was hoping the controller part would spark some interest. Should know soon fianlly I won't have to use tape to regulate how far my 3 year old can squeeze the trigger. I'll just turn his controller down and he can pull as hard as he wants.


----------

